

DomainHole launches two new tools to help you find great domains - bradpineau
http://www.domainhole.com/

======
DotSauce
Great additions. Can you provide some kind of confirmation or statement that
you are not logging the data entered into bulk availability checks? This would
put a lot of user's mind at ease, particularly those in the industry who may
be using your tools regularly.

Looking forward to seeing DomainHole develop further. Excellent UI, UX and
concepts.

~~~
bradpineau
I can officially state here that we do NOT store the domains entered into the
Bulk Domain Check tool. If it would help ease users' minds... we can work on
adding something to this effect to the End User License Agreement.

------
bradpineau
Also note that a video walkthrough of how to use the DomainHole tools will be
posted at DomainSherpa.com this week - look for that.

